# ZMA....any good?



## OPmassive (Dec 10, 2010)

just wondering if anyone has had any good/bad experiences with ZMA before i buy

cheers


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

extremely important but got to get quality ones.

most ppl are deficient in magnesium btw


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dont think they do much for building muscle but def get a good sleep with them and some vivid dreams lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes one supp I actually rate, my protein are good IMO take 3 at night before bed and after a wk or two they deffo help you sleep, I'm a terrible sleeper!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

read this OP it will tell you how importent zma is for building uscle and been in an anabolic enviroment.

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/Blog/tabid/130/EntryId/1349/Tip-380-Take-Magnesium-for-Better-Performance-How-It-Affects-Vitamin-D-Calcium-Zinc.aspx


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

[email protected] poliquin. I would trust anything he says. He went mental years ago.

However, I rate ZMA highly. They deal with 2 common mineral deficiencies which can affect natural t levels.

Most importantly (for me anyway) they improve the quality of your sleep and thus recovery.

Don't expect it to make miracles, but it's one of the few mainstream supps the has a an instant noticeable impact.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> [email protected] poliquin. I would trust anything he says. He went mental years ago.
> 
> However, I rate ZMA highly. They deal with 2 common mineral deficiencies which can affect natural t levels.
> 
> ...


You will find many who disagree strongly with this

ZMA definitely improves your quality of sleep, not a sleep aid or anything. We're led to believe that we are deficient in zink and magnesium, I don't know how far true this goes but for 2 caps a night and some kick ass dreams I'll not pass up on the opportunity of covering all vits+mins


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

mine definatley helped me sleep. some incredible dreams however ive just started to get nightmares too. one the other night was so bad i didnt want to go back to sleep ha


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Just started taking it recently and rate it simply for improving the quality of sleep, feel much more rested in the mornings.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> *[email protected] poliquin. I would trust anything he says. He went mental years ago. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Lol at this ^^^ you say you wouldnt trust what he says then you go onto agree with what he says lol.

Everything he states is backed up by clinical studies


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigBick said:


> You will find many who disagree strongly with this
> 
> ZMA definitely improves your quality of sleep, not a sleep aid or anything. We're led to believe that we are deficient in zink and magnesium, I don't know how far true this goes but for 2 caps a night and some kick ass dreams I'll not pass up on the opportunity of covering all vits+mins


Well sub optimal deficiency for magnesium is very common in those who exercise because of how quickly you lose it in sweat... 40 mins exertion that causes sweat will almost double a persons mg requirement for that day, and symptoms of deficiency include irritability, poor sleep and over a long period of time poor skin condition (smoking heavily depletes mg too, and depleted mg plays a large role in accelerated skin ageing in those who smoke).

Zinc deficiency is probably less common because the requirement is lower than for magnesium, and also there are fewer ways the body can lose it. It is also fairly common to protein foods, whereas mag is mostly found in plant foods, and eating not enough fruit, veg and nuts is more common (certainly in bodybuilders) than not eating enough meat.

Am not sure that everyone needs to take a zma supp, but its not a bad idea... saving that supplementing with zinc and mag separately is often cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I love the dreams you get off ZMA and nocks me out so if that is the only benefit im happy.

ZMA = Well worth the money.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I forgot what does the A stand for again?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Conscript said:


> I forgot what does the A stand for again?


A is for aspartate... the L form of d aspartic acid. Is used as a chelate - something bound to the minerals to ensure consistent absorption in the digestive tract.


----------



## OPmassive (Dec 10, 2010)

Many thanks for the info....gonna start straight away just to experience these kick ass dreams!!!!


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I take Zinc + Taurine right before bed, that gives me a nice relaxing deep sleep and some strange dreams that seem to last the whole night. I think the taurine helps with the blood flow in your muscles when you rest so that will be good for recovery I'd guess.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I take Zinc + Taurine right before bed, that gives me a nice relaxing deep sleep and some strange dreams that seem to last the whole night. I think the taurine helps with the blood flow in your muscles when you rest so that will be good for recovery I'd guess.


Taurine might help sleep by lowering BP, not really thought about that, but taurine does definitely help sleep (or rather relaxation) through a direct effect on the brain... its an inhibitory neurotransmitter and it reduces excitability and stops the mind from wandering... weirdly though in high doses this effect is somewhat stim like, because it creates a very 'zoned in' kind of concentration, but in doses that are small it simply blocks peripheral attention and distractions allowing you to relax your thoughts.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Well sub optimal deficiency for magnesium is very common in those who exercise because of how quickly you lose it in sweat... 40 mins exertion that causes sweat will almost double a persons mg requirement for that day, and symptoms of deficiency include irritability, poor sleep and over a long period of time poor skin condition (smoking heavily depletes mg too, and depleted mg plays a large role in accelerated skin ageing in those who smoke).
> 
> Zinc deficiency is probably less common because the requirement is lower than for magnesium, and also there are fewer ways the body can lose it. It is also fairly common to protein foods, whereas mag is mostly found in plant foods, and eating not enough fruit, veg and nuts is more common (certainly in bodybuilders) than not eating enough meat.
> 
> Am not sure that everyone needs to take a zma supp, but its not a bad idea... saving that supplementing with zinc and mag separately is often cheaper and just as effective.


Where would we be without you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigBick said:


> Where would we be without you


You'd all be fine, and not have such long winded posts to read through all the time :lol:


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

usually work the same nite u take em. did for me. more quality sleep like stright 8 hours inc "rem" will improve recovery/immune system. with means more time to pump iron!!!. but good quality one help


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used to take Reflex Zinc Matrix, would knock me out after about 15 mins of taking it.

Its definatley great for putting you to sleep however I found it made me extremley 'groggy' in the morning meaning training first thing was off the cards.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> You'd all be fine, and not have such long winded posts to read through all the time :lol:


You should write a book using all your comments on UK-M :thumb:

i'd read the sheeeit out of that er' book


----------

